# Slide 6.0



## trophy_truggy (6. März 2011)

Hi;
ich würde mir gern in den nächsten Monaten ein Fully kaufen. Bin in diesem Gebiet ein absoluter Neuling.

Ich würde mir gern das Slide 6.0 kaufen. http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-6-0-Foreseason_id_14942_.htm

Dazu hab ich ein paar Fragen:

1) Kann man Gabel und Dämpfer sperren, um auch auf Asphalt fahren zu können?

2) Reichen die Komponeten für leichte Trails?

3) Würde man damit auch Downhill fahren können?

4) Sind die verbauten Avid Bremsen gut?

Danke, jetzt schon, für die Antworten!


----------



## donprogrammo (6. März 2011)

1) Der Fox Dämpfer hat eine Platform, die Gabel weiß ich nicht.
Aber du wirst es nicht glauben, man kann auch ohne Lockout auf Asphalt fahren, das ist technisch nicht unmöglich. ;-) Lockout bzw. Platform braucht man eigentlich nur wenn es wirklich steil den Berg hochgeht. auf ebener Strecke wippt ein Rad nur bei unrundem Tritt.
2) Ja, und für schwere, ist schließlich ein All Mountain Bike
3) Wenn du Downhill wie in Downhillweltmeisterschaften meinst: Ja, langsam, wenn du Downhill wie in zuhause den Berg mit speed runter fahren, dann: Ja, mit voll speed.
4) Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trophy_truggy (6. März 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

D.h. ich wäre mit dem MTB eigentlich gut dran...?


----------



## Mithras (6. März 2011)

ich saß gerade ca 25km auf meinem slide 6.0..

Zu den Ausführungen von donprogrammo hab ich wenig hinzu zu fügen, außer:

- Ja auch die Gabel kannst sperren .. sogar um 2cm absenken für noch leichteres bergauf klettern, den Dämpfer kannst nicht komplett sperren, der hat aber ein sog. Pro-Pedal System, was wirkungsvoll wippen unterdrückt.

- die verbaute Avid Bremse mit den 180mm Scheiben beißt gut zu, deutlich besser als meine Vorgängerbremse Hayes Stroker Ryde mit 203/180mm Scheibe.


----------



## trophy_truggy (6. März 2011)

danke für die Beiträge.

Aber ich versteh das nicht mit dem Dämpfer und der Platform. Wie funktioniert das?


----------



## donprogrammo (7. März 2011)

Der blockiert nicht, sondern er filtert langsame kompressionen raus, die vom Fahrer kommen, während er bei schnellen schlägen, die vom Boden kommen immernoch federt


----------



## trophy_truggy (7. März 2011)

gut, dann hab ich das verstanden

wie ist das mit der Rahmengröße? Auf meinem jetzigen Hardtrail steht 48. Einheit weiß ich nicht.
Was hab ich dann in Zoll?
Nach meiner Größe hab ich eine Rahmengröße von 19". Ja, das gibts ned.
Wäre dann 18" oder 20" besser? ich bin 15 und wachse wahrscheinlich noch, andereseits will ich gleich fahren, wenn ich das Rad hab...


----------



## Hawwegugger (7. März 2011)

Hallo,

Slide 6.0 in 18" ist ausverkauft lt. H&S.


----------



## trophy_truggy (7. März 2011)

wow, das hat mir jetzt weitergeholfen... xD

gut, dann muss ich das 20" nehmen

Gibt es jemanden der schon Erfahrung mit dem Slide 6.0 gemacht hat? Also ansich, gut oder schlecht?


----------



## greg12 (7. März 2011)

ist für den preis vollkommen in ordnung. mehr bike wirst schwer bekommen. die federung funktioniert sehr sensibel und schluckfreudig, wippt auch offen kaum und nutzt den fw komplett aus. die rs revelation arbeitet meines erachtens nach sehr linear, spricht gut an und harmoniert mit dem hinterbau. störend ist wahrscheinlich die geringere steifigkeit bei schwereren fahren durch die fehlende steckachse und die träge arbeitsweise bei temperaturen um oder unter null grad!
ich hab jetzt schon etliche tausend höhenmeter hinter mir mitm slide und muss sagen es macht seinen job hervorragend. egal ob bergauf oder bergab. durch die satte traktion des hinterbaues und die ausgewogene geomtrie fahr ich jetzt auch wege bergauf die mit meinen alten canyon nerve xc unfahrbar waren aufgrund der geringeren traktion durch den unsensibleren hinterbau, der zudem an antriebseinflüssen gelitten hat. 
bestell dir am besten ein 20" da der rahmen ohnehin relativ kompakt baut und du wahrscheinlich ob deines alters noch wachsen wirst.


----------



## trophy_truggy (7. März 2011)

ja, das unter 0°C die Dämpfer nicht mehr schön arbeiten hab ich mir gedacht...aber das ist ja eigentlich ein Gesetz der Natur.
aber was ist eine steckachse???

Ich glaub, das ich mit dem Bike recht gut dran bin, weil mehr kann ich mir sowieso nicht leisten...

Wie arbeitet das Shimano XT Schaltwerk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexo2502 (7. März 2011)

Hi. Habe auch ein Slide 6.0 und kann nichts negatives berichten. XT Schaltwerk ist problemlos und schaltet absolut präzise. Der Fox Dämpfer ist mir dagegen in einem Jahr zweimal um die Ohren geflogen. Ansonsten ein Bike mit dem man es richtig krachen lassen kann, aber auch mal eine gemütliche Tour fahren kann. Gruß


----------



## trophy_truggy (7. März 2011)

danke für die Beiträge; dann werd ich wohl in Zukunft ein Slide 6.0 haben

Wie lange war bei euch die Zeit zwischen Bestellen und Bekommen?


----------



## Mithras (7. März 2011)

zwischen 5-10 Werktage .. hatte meins nach 7


----------



## joscho (7. März 2011)

Hi,

bin mit meinem Slide 6.0 nun auch einige Touren gefahren und bin sehr zufrieden. Im Vergleich zu meinem alten QLT komme ich besser rauf und runter - und habe auch zwischendurch mehr Spaß . Mithras Angaben da oben sind nicht ganz richtig; die Bremsen haben 185mm und die Absenkung der Gabel beträgt 30mm. Die nutze ich sehr selten, fahre also meist 150mm, und trotzdem steigt das Rad nicht bei Steilstücken und hat eine gute Traktion.
Etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit wäre schön - ich komme nun öfter mal mit den Pedalen auf den Boden. Aber kann ich mit leben.



alexo2502 schrieb:


> Der Fox Dämpfer ist mir dagegen in einem Jahr zweimal um die Ohren geflogen.




Kannst Du das mal bitte erläutern? Was habe ich mir darunter vorzustellen und wie lief der Service?

ciao...
joscho


----------



## trophy_truggy (7. März 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> zwischen 5-10 Werktage .. hatte meins nach 7


 
das ist ja ganicht mal so lange...

kannst du mir vllt. auch ein bisschen was erzählen, wie du es findest und was du schon damit gefahren bist?

Dann interessiert mich noch, wie groß ihr seid und welche Rahmengröße ihr habt!


----------



## Mithras (7. März 2011)

Joscho, hast Recht .. Srry mein Fehler..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trophy_truggy (7. März 2011)

ich hab bei dem Radon Bike Shop grad gesehen, dass das Slide 6.0 ausverkauft ist OBWOHL vor 2 Tagen noch stand "mehr als 10 noch lagern"!!!

Ich war am Slide interessiert und zeigte dies auch durch meine Fragen und den ganzen E-Mail Verkehr zum Shop hin; ich fragte sogar, ob sie mich freundlicherweise kontatieren, wenn es bald ausverkauft sei, und JETZT??? ...steht "ausverkauft"
sie meinten sogar, dass die Anzeige im Shop aktuell sei...aber in 2 Tagen verkauft kein Geschäft mehr als 10 MTBs der selben Type...

ich hab gleich mal wieder hingeschrieben, was warum und wieso


----------



## Mithras (7. März 2011)

tja ... blöd gelaufen, kannst nur hoffen, dass noch welche nachkommen ..


----------



## trophy_truggy (7. März 2011)

natürlich klar, das wieder mal ICH das pech hab...

was wäre zum Slide eine Alternative?
Das Problem ist, dass alle Fahrradhändler in meine Umgebung kein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben...außerdem wird bei denen nichts gscheites angeboten...das is wirklich scheise...


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (7. März 2011)

trophy_truggy schrieb:


> natürlich klar, das wieder mal ICH das pech hab...
> 
> was wäre zum Slide eine Alternative?
> Das Problem ist, dass alle Fahrradhändler in meine Umgebung kein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben...außerdem wird bei denen nichts gscheites angeboten...das is wirklich scheise...


 

Hol' dir doch ein Canyon Nerve XC...


----------



## Mithras (7. März 2011)

noch ein bissel sparen und aufs 2011er Slide 6.0 warten, ein gutes Gebrauchtes hier ausm IBC Markt wäre auch ne Alternative...

z.B.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/355753/cat/74


----------



## joscho (7. März 2011)

Nichts für ungut, aber hast Du wirklich erwartet, dass Dich jemand anruft wenn nur noch 3 St. da sind? Und das bei schönen Wetter die Verkäufe anziehen wundert auch nicht wirklich. 
Ruf mal im Laden an, vlt. steht da noch eins rum. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob Dir das was nützt.

Viel Erfolg
joscho

P.S.: Als Alternative kommt wohl eher ein Nerve AM 5.0 in Frage.


----------



## trophy_truggy (8. März 2011)

ans Nerve AM 5.0 hab ich auch schon gedacht, es ist dann doch leider um 100â¬ teurer...
weiÃ man schon wann die neuen Radonmodelle rauskommen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. März 2011)

Gerade beim Slide hatten/haben wir ein reges Interesse, demnach auch ein hohes Bestellaufkammen. Räder können dann selbstverständlich innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen abeverkauft sein da wir ja gerade durch den Online-Shop einen Kundenkreis in ganz Europa haben.

Die neuen Modelle werden im laufe März erscheinen. Bitte schau doch einfach hin und wieder auf unserer Radon-bikes.de site mal rein. Sobald alle Modelle verfügbar sind, werden diese dann auf unserer Homepage erscheinen.


----------



## trophy_truggy (8. März 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Gerade beim Slide hatten/haben wir ein reges Interesse, demnach auch ein hohes Bestellaufkammen. RÃ¤der kÃ¶nnen dann selbstverstÃ¤ndlich innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen abeverkauft sein da wir ja gerade durch den Online-Shop einen Kundenkreis in ganz Europa haben.
> 
> Die neuen Modelle werden im laufe MÃ¤rz erscheinen. Bitte schau doch einfach hin und wieder auf unserer Radon-bikes.de site mal rein. Sobald alle Modelle verfÃ¼gbar sind, werden diese dann auf unserer Homepage erscheinen.




danke fÃ¼r die Information. Wie werden die preislichen Dimensionen sein? WÃ¼rde ich um 1400â¬ ein halbwegs gleichwertiges All Mountain GerÃ¤t finden, wie das Slide 6.0 (foreseason)?


----------



## Mithras (8. März 2011)

das weis nur die Glaskugel, wobei die Bikesaison startet, sprich Bikes besser verkaufen als im Winter ergo auch ein höherer Preis verlangt werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFreak (9. März 2011)

Geh beim Slide 6.0 mal von einen Normalpreis von 1699 Euro aus, wie auch beim Foreseason Modell kurz nach der Einführung Ende Oktober? 2010. 
Ich bin gespannt was es für Unterschiede zwischen den Foreseason und den eigentlichen 2011er Modellen gibt.


----------



## trophy_truggy (9. März 2011)

ich hoffe ich find was bezahlbares mit gscheitem Dämpfer...

Bei Canyon gibts nur scheis Dämpfer bis 1600,-; Cube gefällt mir nicht und in ein Radgeschäft geh ich sicher nicht, die zocken einen doch nur ab, also kommt nur Radon in Frage.


----------



## trophy_truggy (9. März 2011)

hab grad was gefunden, wo man die Ausstatung des neuen Slide 6.0 lesen kann:

kein Unterschied bis auf die Bremsen; es sind keine Avid Elixir sondern Formula mit 180/180


----------



## Bench (9. März 2011)

Formula RX?
den scheiß müsstest du erstmal abbauen und vernünftige Bremsen dranbauen 

was hast du bei Canyon gegen den Dämpfer? Der Fox RP2 unterscheidet sich fast nicht vom RP23 

und gib mal bitte einen Link, wo man das lesen kann. Ich finde nichts


----------



## trophy_truggy (9. März 2011)

jo, es sind Formula RX...
vllt. wirkt sich das ja positiv auf den Preis aus; ich will nur ein Fully mit einem Fox RP23 Dämpfer, DAS WARS AUCH SCHON, mehr brauch ich nicht
da werd ich dann sowieso die ganze Familie anbetteln müssen...  

aber wenn man sich die Hersteller, wie z.B. Merida, Trek etc. hernimmt: die bauen alle nur scheis Dämpfer ein! Aber hauptsache die SRAM Schaltung...Dämpfer sind ja so egal!! das is direkt eine Frechheit

@Bench:
geh erst mal auf die Radon Seite (Link kann man in dem Fall nicht reinstellen, weil das recht verwinkelt ist), dann kann man auf der Hauptseite den Katalog ansehen, rechtes oberes Viereck links am Bildschirm unten, dann blättere bis fast ganz nach hinten; irgendwan kommt dann die Ausstattung von den Slide AM Produkten.


----------



## Bench (9. März 2011)

Im Canyon-Forum hab ich mal gelesen was der unterschied vom RP23 zum RP2 für Canyon ist.
Man kann das ProPedal nicht in 3 Stufen einstellen sondern nur ein/aus machen. Sonst sei alles gleich.

Der Katalog ist von 2010 und auf seite 150 steht die Austattung der "aktuellen" Slides, also die der 2010er


----------



## trophy_truggy (9. März 2011)

das jetzige Slide 6.0 hat aber keine Formula Bremse!


----------



## Bench (9. März 2011)

weil das jetzige ein 2011er "Vorserienmodell" ist.

2010 hatten sie Formula RX. Das war mit ein Grund, warum ich eher ein Canyon wollte. Aber da es letzte Saison doch nix mehr geworden ist, und Canyon jetzt weiße Gabeln verbaut, bin ich eher wieder auf Radon


----------



## trophy_truggy (9. März 2011)

achso, naja auch egal

ist mir aber im Prinzip ABSOLUT egal, ich will nur das die neuen Modelle so wenig wie möglich kosten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (9. März 2011)

trophy_truggy schrieb:


> ich will nur ein Fully mit einem Fox RP23 Dämpfer, DAS WARS AUCH SCHON, mehr brauch ich nicht
> ...
> aber wenn man sich die Hersteller, wie z.B. Merida, Trek etc. hernimmt: die bauen alle nur scheis Dämpfer ein!



Klär mich mal auf warum der RP23 der einzige brauchbare Dämpfer auf der Welt ist. Zugegeben, ich bin nicht unzufrieden. War ich aber mit dem DTSwiss auch nicht. Und der hat in vier Jahren absolut keine Probleme gemacht. Das muss der FOX erst mal schaffen - und was ich so in meinem Umfeld erlebe macht da wenig Hoffnung.

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## trophy_truggy (10. März 2011)

mir ist gesagt worden, dass der gut ist
außerdem hat er mehr einstellmöglichkeiten


----------



## joscho (10. März 2011)

Das mag ja sogar stimmen, aber deswegen sind die anderen nicht automatisch Sche*sse.


----------



## joscho (10. März 2011)

trophy_truggy schrieb:


> ist mir aber im Prinzip ABSOLUT egal, ich will nur das die neuen Modelle so wenig wie möglich kosten



Verständlicher Wunsch 
Die neuen Modelle wird es günstig geben -zum Winteranfang. Jetzt im Frühjahr glaube ich kaum.


----------



## trophy_truggy (10. März 2011)

Aber wenn es zu teuer ist, muss ich sowieso das Nerve AM nehmen.

Unterschiede merke ich so oder so, wenn ich von Alivio auf XT umsteige, oder von Tektro auf Avid, oder von Hardtrail auf Fully etc. ...

Aber Radon hat sowas eigenes an sich, was mir einfach gefällt; so wie Alienware 

Bis die neuen rauskommen hab ich ja noch Zeit zu sparen.


----------

